# Jumping :D



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh ok I totally got another pic, I think I look pretty good here:



He is opening his mouth like I gave no release but I know I did...
also taken a couple weeks ago, a month at most?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

A lot of your problems are coming from your legs. I am unsure what kind of boots you are wearing, but they look like they have a fashion heel, like a pump, not a functional low heel of a riding boot. 
The "heel" boot is putting your entire blance off - you can't get your heel down correctly as the arch support will keep your foot extended instead of flexed.
It looks like you are getting left behind your horse, which is causing you to land far back on the saddle and catch your horse in the mouth. 
Upon further inspection it appears that you are jumping ahead of the motion on the takeoff picture - wait for the horse to jump and let the horse close your hip angle.
It's all stemming from a lack of base support:
I would suggest going back to flatwork and working on a strong two-point. Start at a walk, then add walk to trot transitions, then add some canter. Don't let your butt hit the saddle at all, and don't let your arms rest on the horse's neck at all. It will take a couple weeks to work up to, if you're riding every other day or so.
Once you're okay with doing walk, trot, and canter transitions all in the forward seat, try some trot and canter poles. Once you absolutely have your balance there, try a crossrail. 
If you ever feel unbalanced, go back a step and work at it, you and your horse will be much better for it.


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with Justdressage it. Your boots looks like more of a fashion thing, rather than proper riding boots. and you seem to be landing back to far in the saddle like also mentioned. 

otherwise I think you look good, just grab some proper boots and your position will really improve! Well done for jumping bareback, I havent attempted that yet lol.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think you look that bad. See that first bareback picture? That's exactly where you should be at that point in the jump, even with a saddle. In the first and second pictures, I noticed you seem you be leaning to the left a lot. That could really unbalance your horse upon landing.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I never thought about leaning to the left. o.o That's exactly what I need to not do, and where my good boots.  If you look at the second pic, I personally think my _lower _leg looks very good. I do ride the two point at a walk/trot (not canter) but my problem is I don't know if it looks good or not... :S 

I think maybe some of my problems were I learned jumping bareback. I was schooled with a saddle, but when I got Dakota a year ago I kinda ditched the saddle. My fault and stupid. I'm going to be doing a LOT more ground work. 

Any other tips-I'm welcome to all! (and compliments, too, lol) I will post the video ASAP.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I think that you need to get your heel down, and make sure that you have learned a proper long release on the flat before you jump. Each time you ride, just practice a proper two-point on the flat with a good release. This way, when you jump you will have the position and release down, which will make it easier for you to get in the correct position over fences. To me, it looks like you might be standing up in your stirrups a bit, which might be causing some of your form faults. In the second picture, you are just standing up it seems like. Just wait for the horse to close your hip angle (I have the same problem ) and jump with the horse. It will make his job easier and it will be more comfortable for you. Also, in the bareback pictures your back is nice, flat, and relaxed, but then in the pictures with a saddle, you seem to let your shoulders come forward and you slump over. Try to keep the same posture that you have in the bareback pictures when you use a saddle! You do a good job of not letting your lower leg slip back! You don't seem to tense up and 'pose' like some riders tend to do.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Even when bareback you want your heels down, toes up, and your legs bent in line with your hips - I don't see that in the pictures.
I agree with Arnz that you need to learn a good release, or else you will be restricting your horse too much.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

JustDressageIt, you said just what I was going to say before reading your response. Even when you don't have stirrups, or even a saddle, you want your heels down. I also agree that proper boots are a good thing.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok so I have decided to take every single one of your tips. I am going to work on all of them, and then post pics of me again.

But YOU decide. Should I wait...

1 week
2 weeks
3 weeks
4 weeks

before showing you how I have improved. Let me know.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you will start to see improvement within the first couple weeks, so why not take reference pics in a couple of weeks and keep going from there?


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok.  I'm still welcoming tips though.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I tried letting Dakota close my hip and it worked marvelous! I'll post piccies in a couple of weeks


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I know you I was supposed to wait for a couple weeks, but, I saw some improvements in just one or two rides:






http://i43.tinypic.com/ak73ig.jpg


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking better, keep working at it 
Just a helpful suggestion to make sure you are not balancing on your horse's neck; think about keeping your torso balanced on its own - practicing your two point with your arms out to the side is a great way to do this.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

Just make sure you watch that heel! You're improvement is really good


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yes, my heel needs to be watched, and I need to not balance on poor Dakota. I seem to want to "pose" because so many people do and in reality, it looks good, just not relaxed/natural. 

I also noticed on the bigger 2 foot jumps I really don't look good, so, I am schooling at the little jump (20 inches?) to work on my form and everything. Any thing else?  

I don't want to brag, but I am so proud of myself! XD For making rapid progress, you know. Is my lower leg supposed to be higher up or not? And should my foot be pointed out more? Are my stirrups the right length? lol... Thanks.


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure It's your heel messing up your lower leg. You need a steady anchor. Lots and lots of no stirrup work 
Imagine almost trying to push your feet towards the jump (This won't literally happen, but it gets you to think about keeping your feel under you)
I'm pretty tired, so correct me if I'm wrong but you seem to be pinching with your knee and therefore losing your lower leg. Don't just keel over from your knee, think about bending from your hip.

Hope this makes some sense.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

I know I'm not pinching at the knee-I've learned to not do that I went forward.  I'll keep my heel more down and post the results later.


----------



## Lifeofriley (May 24, 2009)

Great pictures, you really have improved quickly.

Just a quick observation - in the second photo you are wayy ahead of the movement, not sure where exactly you should be, but someone correct me if I'm wrong, but your position is appropriate for a later stage of the jump. 
You also seem to be resting your hands on his/her? neck, I find it easier to control the landing with my hands raised from the neck, though it takes practice. Keep up the good work


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I agree with your heels and working on your release. Otherwise - I'm generally impressed by people that jump bareback. I've never been brave enough to do it lol.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lifeofriley said:


> Great pictures, you really have improved quickly.
> 
> Just a quick observation - in the second photo you are wayy ahead of the movement, not sure where exactly you should be, but someone correct me if I'm wrong, but your position is appropriate for a later stage of the jump.
> You also seem to be resting your hands on his/her? neck, I find it easier to control the landing with my hands raised from the neck, though it takes practice. Keep up the good work


Are you sure you don't mean the third picture? I think the second picture isn't that bad, slightly out of the saddle? 

Also, I got Dakota a pair of split boots and they work _marvelous._ It's pretty funny; he never used them before so when I put them on and it absorbed the shock of landing, Dakota started jumping over those things like they were... nothing.  He was like "Look, Mom, no pain! Let's do it again!" lol.


----------

